# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  معرفی کامپوننتها و شمایی از کاربردشان

## dkhatibi

*در این بحث قصد داریم به معرفی کامپوننتها و Activex ها بپردازیم!*
در این سایت کامپوننتهای زیادی مطرح شده اند در این گفتگو قصد داریم اونا رو جمع بندی کرده و اینجا بیاریم.
*ضمنا از قرار دادن کامپوننتهای غیر رایگان خودداری کرده* و فقط به نوشتن نام آنها و آدرس سایت و کاربردشان به فارسی اکتفا می کنیم!
امیدواریم تمام دوستان کامپوننتهایی را که می شناسن در این گفتگو مطرح کرده و شرح حالی از آنها را بیان کنند!

مثلا به این شکل بنویسید:

*TntWare* : 
برای پشتیبانی از یونی کد و نوشتن فارسی در فرم . می تونید  کپشن , منو , دیالوگها و ... فارسی را طراحی کنید؛ که حاوی ابزارهایی برای این کار است.
این نرم افزار رایگان بوده و از سایت آن می توانید دانلود کنید!

www.tntware.com

*خجالت نکشید کامپوننتهایی را که می شنایسد را اینجا معرفی کنید!*

----------


## Mojgan110

*ZEOS*

یک مچموعه کامپوننت هست که همه اینها را با هم ساپورت میکنه .
MySQL, PostgreSQL, Interbase, Firebird, MS SQL, Sybase, Oracle, DB/2
توی دلفی و کیلیکس و سی بیلدر هم میشه استفاده کردش

آخه من توی فروم که نگاه میکردم ، هی برای اتصال به MySQL و غیره ، کامپوننت میخواستند و گویا بهترینشون هم MyDac بود که پولی بود و من هم دانشجو !
عوضش این اوپن سورس هست اصلا . حالا هی برند کرک بازی ! و اینا که مثلا MyDac , اینا بدستشون برسه !

ایناهاش !! 
http://sourceforge.net/project/showf...group_id=35994

----------


## dkhatibi

Mojgan110 خیلی ممنون از پستی که فرستادید.شما حتی اگر کامپوننت MyDac را به همراه سایتش هم معرفی می کردیدهیچ اشکالی نداشت.

می خواهیم در این مبحث تا آنجا که ممکن است تمام کامپوننتها را حتی اگر غیر ایگان بوده را معرفی کنیم و کار آنها را بیان کنیم.شاید بعضی از کامپوننتها خیلی هم معرف باشندوهمه بشناسندش , اما برای اینکه مرجع کاملی جمع آوری بشه اونو بین می کنیم!

*VclSkin*: 
کامپوننتی برای طراحی فرمهای زیبا ، دادن Skin های متفاوت به فرم ها ، منوها ،دکمه ها و خلاصه تمام اشیاء موجود در فرم.
نسخه ی Trial آن قابل دانلود بوده ولی در Caption فرم عنوان VclSkinDemo را قرار می دهد.

*سایت کامپوننت*: http://www.link-rank.com

----------


## dkhatibi

*Business skin
Dynamicskin form
Suipack
Alpha Contro*l

این کامپوننت ها هم شبیه *VclSkin* عمل می کنند.البته بعضی از آنها تاحدی قادر به گذاشتن افکت نیز روی اشیای فرم می باشند. مثلا Business skin
سایت آنها به ترتیب به شرح زیر است:
دوتا اولی:
http://www.almdev.com
و سومی
http://www.sunisoft.com/suipack
چهارمی
http://www.alphaskins.com

----------


## dkhatibi

*Async Pro* :

کامپوننتی برای ارسال و دریافت فاکس که مبدل عکس را هم به همراه داره!(به نقل از m-khorsandi در همین سایت).این کامپوننت رایگان است و می تونید از آدرس زیر دریافتش کنید!


*آدرس سایت* :www.sourceforge.net
*لینک دانلود* :http://sourceforge.net/projects/tpapro

----------


## Tasnim

[quote=dkhatibi]*Async Pro* :

کامپوننتی برای ارسال و دریافت فاکس که مبدل عکس را هم به همراه داره!(به نقل از m-khorsandi در همین سایت).این کامپوننت رایگان است و می تونید از آدرس زیر دریافتش کنید!

www.sourceforge.net[/quote
میشه لینکشو بدی هرچی گشتم پیدا نکردم

----------


## dkhatibi

پست قبلی ویرایش شد!

----------


## babak869

چند کامپوننت افکت در برنامه :
از سایت های زیر میتوانید کامپوننت های زیر رو دانلود کنید . این ابزارها برای ایجاد جلوه های ویژه در برنامه و زیباسازی برنامه استفاده میشوند . میتوانید نسخه نمایشی آنها را از آدرسهای زیر دریافت نمایید :

Billenium Effect :
www.Billeniumsoft.com

Fxlib:
www.KSDEV.com

Animation Effect:
www.appcontrols.com/manuals/animationeffect

----------


## Touska

Whether you want to build advanced and easy to use User Interfaces for your clients...
Whether you want to be more productive within the Delphi IDE...Whether you want
 your applications to be more functional and provide more capabilities without any additional 
effort on your part...Developer Express has a solution to meet your needs today - Guaranteed! 
لیست محصولات : لینک

از شرکت Developer Express Inc 

موفق باشید  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

این لینک کلیه محصولات شرکت TurboPower مرحوم است که از چند سال پیش تا بحال بصورت Open Sourec منتشر شده اند: http://sourceforge.net/search/?words...&Search=Search

بد نیست مروری هم بر روی اینها داشته باشید، ابزارهای مفیدی هستند.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

و نیز SynEdit

----------


## dkhatibi

*Corelab* :

این شرکت محصولات خوبی برای ارتباط با پایگاههای داده *Mysql* , *Oracle* ,...   دارد.
محصولات آن دارای سرعت بالایی می باشند.
لینک زیر را هم ببینید بد نیست:
https://barnamenevis.org/search...earchid=231246

*دانلود نرم افزارها:*
http://www.crlab.com/download.html

----------


## Touska

کامپوننتی برای ورود و خروج (Export & Import ) اطلاعات از هر چی به هرچی D: حتی به SPSS

SmExport
SmiImport

----------


## dkhatibi

*Twain* 
برای اسکن عکس که در این فروم بحث شده است!

*لینک دانلود:*
https://barnamenevis.org/attach...3&d=1159778739
یا
http://www.twain.org/download.htm

*آدرس سایت:*
http://www.twain.org

----------


## Touska

VisioForge Video Capture برای Capture کردن فیلم در دلفی به فرمت های خیلی خفن.

VisioForge Video Convert  برای Convert کردن فیلم در  دلفی به فرمت های خفن حتی ogg و rm و 3gp

موفق باشید :)

----------


## dkhatibi

*Multimedia Tools*:
کارش از نامش پیداست ! برای ویرایش صدا و تصویر

*سایت کامپوننت*:
http://www.swiftsoft.de

----------


## Touska

MiTeC System Information Component Suite 
کامپوننت برای بدست آوردن جد و اباد سیستم شما.

----------


## Touska

دو کامپوننت توپ برای Video & Audio Streaming :

 Video Grabber  با امکانات زیر :

*- VIDEO PREVIEW,*
 *- VIDEO RECORDING,*
 *- AUDIO RECORDING,*
 *- MEDIA PLAYER,*
 *- FRAME CAPTURE,*
 *- GRAPHICS AND TEXT OVERLAYS,*
 *- MOTION DETECTION,*
 *- VIDEO PROCESSING,*
 *- LIVE VIDEO STREAMING,*
 *- AUDIO BROADCASTING,*
 *- SCREEN or WINDOW RECORDING,*
 *- SEND TO DV (Print to DV),*
 *- CREATION OF VIDEO CLIPS FROM  SET OF BITMAPS,*
 *- REENCODING OF VIDEO CLIPS,*
 *- CROPPING AND ZOOMING,*
 *- AUDIO VU-METERS,*
 *- DUAL DISPLAY*.
 
AvSpeed با امکانات زیر :

Each iConfServer                                                          component can stream                                                          video, audio, text data                                                          to multiple connected                                                          iConfClientsSupport for DirectX                                                          compatible video capture                                                          devices and webcamsAdjustable video                                                          keyframe interval                                                          optimized performanceUses only 2 ports                                                          for communicationAdjustable communication                                                          portsWorks when hidden or                                                          minimizedSupport for connection                                                          monitoring (Each                                                          iConfServer component                                                          can accept or refuse a                                                          call)Ability to record                                                          incoming video streamSupport for connection                                                          monitoring (Each                                                          iConfServer component                                                          can accept or refuse a                                                          call)Built in HTTP client     و کامپوننت VC برای Audio Streaming :

# low latency real-time multi-threading audio processing;

# transparent audio compression and decompression;

# peer-to-peer, broadcast, multicast and conference streaming support;

# supports reading, witting and streaming of WAV files stored on disk;

# simple script interpreter;

# supports several external libraries for MP3/Ogg streams processing;

# all components are compatible with VCL and require no special knowledge for usage. 
موفق باشید  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Touska

کامپوننتی بسیار زیبا برای گذاشتن Effect بروی فرمها :

Billenium Effect


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
کامپوننت Database Local بدون BDE و حتی ocx یا dll

EasyTable: Single-File Embedded Database

با این امکانات :

  Key Features: 

 No BDE; no DLLs
*SQL'92 (DML & DDL)* support
  Full source code included
   Unmatched *ease-of-use*
   Small footprint
   Storing multiple tables inside the *single* database file
   Fully compatible with standard DB-aware controls
*Encryption*, BLOB data *compression*
   Capability of *database embedding inside the executable file*
ODBC Dirver
  Multi-thread access

----------


## Touska

کامپوننتی برای کار با پورت های شبکه شبیه به Indy نه به قدرت آن :*MidWare*

----------


## Touska

کامپوننتی برای کار با مسائل ریاضی و با قدرت بسیار بالا در گرافیک : SDL Suite

----------


## dkhatibi

*ImageEn*:
کامپوننت کاملی برای کار با عکسها. هر کاری که می خوای با عکس بکنی می تونی با این کامپوننت انجام بدی.(چرخاندن  ، افکت و ...)

*سایت* :
http://web.tiscali.it/encomps

----------


## Touska

یکی از DbGrid یا Grid هایی که من خیلی دوسش دارم :)

Berg Software

----------


## rezvan_DP

کامپوننت TmxExportshttp://www.maxcomponents.net/components.html#EXPORT 
Features
Can Export Tables, Queries, ClientDataSets and all TDataSet descendants
Can Export Grids ( TDBGrid, TStringGrid etc)
Can Export TStrings and its descendants
You can easily create your own export components with TmxCustomExport class
It supports: HTML, XLS, DOC, TXT, TAB, DIF, RTF, SLK, CSV and the clipboard
Its code 100% Native, so you do not need to have installed Office, OCX or other tools
As it does not use OLE it is very fast even for large ampunts of data
Can Export to file even if the application is not installed on your computer
Any Export Format can be disabled
Full source code available
And many many more possibilities... 
البته برای استفاده بایدTmxNativeExcel را هم نصب نمایید.

----------


## Touska

ابزار ها و کامپوننتهای سایت آقای خجسته : http://www.delphiarea.com/products

من با این Simple graph ایشون خیلی حال کردم :)

موفق باشید :)

----------


## dkhatibi

*FastReport
FreeReport
*
این دو ابزار از ابزارهای معروف گزارش سازی در دلفی هستند. ضمنا دومی رایگان بوده و بدون پرداخت هزینه ای قابل استفاده می باشد.با مثالهایی که به همراه دارند به سادگی می توانید گزارش سازی با آنها را یاد بگیرید.

*دانلود دو نرم افزار*:

http://fast-report.com/en/download

----------


## babak_delphi

توی این سایت هم چند تا کامپوننت خوب واسه Download هست
http://www.mitec.cz/

----------


## Touska

یکی از ابزاری که برای Form Generator خیلی به شما کمک می ده :)

VCL -> XML

یا اینا

----------


## hr110

*eXPert PDF ViewerX :* یک ocx برای نمایش فایلهای PDF با قابلیت loadfromstream و پشتیبانی کامل زبان فارسی(حتی جستجو در محتوا)، به نظرمن اگر دسترسی به لایسنس اون دارید از موارد مشابه کارکرد بهتری دارد.

----------


## babak_delphi

یک سری کامپوننت خوب مثل چک باکس و ...

https://barnamenevis.org/showth...708#post279708
--------------------
البته چون اونجا UpLoad کرده بودم ، لینکش رو دادم که فضای پایگاه داده سایت رو بیخود اشغال نکنه.

----------


## babak_delphi

این هم یک ساعت آنالوگ :

----------


## Touska

این نسخه از شرکت JEDI Release شد تا دیر نشده دانلودش کنید :  :چشمک: 

ولی نمی دونم چرا هر کار کردم از طریق Install.bat خودش نتونستم اونو نصب کنم :

Error Registry برای خوندن Version از دلفی BDS 3.0 می کنه .

ولی خداییش زندگی قبل از دلفی و بعد از دلفی خیلی با حال تره  :لبخند گشاده!: 

آدرس دانلود Demo

و تو این نسخه از شیر مرغ تا جون آدمیزاد پیدا میشه مثل : Capturing یا Thread یا ابزار ساده 

و کلی Dialog و کلی ابزار که خیلی وقته شما دنبالشین  :بامزه: 

موفق باشید :)

----------


## babak_delphi

اینم یه سری کامپوننت و فونت که واسه ویندوزهایی که فارسی نیستند (بخصوص قبل از Xp) *میگن!!!* خوبه

----------


## dkhatibi

*ZipTV*:

کامپوننتی برای فشرده(Zip) کردن و از فشردگی بیرون آوردن(UnZip) فایلهاست.به نقل از خود سایتش حاوی 46 الگوریتم فشرده ساز و باز کننده است و می تواند انواع مختلفی چون RAR , ZIP, TAR,CAB,... را پشتیبانی کند.

*سایت کامپوننت*:
http://www.vclcomponents.com/Delphi/...uite-info.html

----------


## dkhatibi

*ابزارهای 3d*
از این کامپوننتها برای کارها و رسمهای سه بعدی در دلفی می شه استفده کرد!

*DelphiX,DelphiGL,GLScene*

*آدرس سایتها:*

http://turbo.gamedev.net/delphix.asp
http://www.delphigl.com
http://glscene.org

----------


## seyed_farid

کمپوننت صوتی کامل با مثال
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=53871

----------


## dkhatibi

*Indy*:
و این کامپوننت را همه می شناسن
برنامه نویسی شبکه(کلاینت - سرور).

این کامپوننت به همراه مثالهای اونو می تونید در آدرس زیر پیدا کنید.
http://www.indyproject.org

----------


## Hamid_PaK

*FlashPlayer Control*
کامپوننتی برای پخش فایلهای فلش ...
با امکاناتی بسیار جالب و مفید ( پخش فلش از استریم ، تنظیم صدای خروجی فلش و ... )

لینک سایت خانگی : www.f-in-box.com

----------


## dkhatibi

*Theme ,...*
 اینو آقای کشاورز معرفی کردند. حاوی Theme manager, Theme Explorer , چند شی جالب برای زیباتر شدن محیط برنامه نویسی است.این سایت را ببینید.

http://www.soft-gems.net/Downloads.php

----------


## dkhatibi

در اینجا یک سری کامپوننت معرفی شده است
http://www.geocities.com/b_yaghobi/v.../indexfar.html

----------


## dkhatibi

*Magic cd-dvd Burner*

کار کامپوننت از نامش پیداست..

*لینک دانلود:*

http://www.binarymagics.com/site/downloads.html

----------


## iman_s52

واسه کار با فایل های مجموعه Office چیزی سراغ دارین ؟؟

----------


## dkhatibi

> واسه کار با فایل های مجموعه Office چیزی سراغ دارین ؟؟


بله

*Office Component Suite*
برای کار با فایلهای Office تهیه شده است.

*لینک دانلود:*

http://www.winsoft.sk/officecs.htm

----------


## armannet

> یکی از DbGrid یا Grid هایی که من خیلی دوسش دارم :)
> 
> Berg Software


من این کامپوننت رو تست کردم ولی ظاهرا Right-to-left رو ساپورت نمی کنه. درسته؟

----------


## vesal

GLScene is an OpenGL based 3D library for Delphi. It provides visual components and objects allowing description and rendering of 3D scenes in an easy, no-hassle, yet powerful manner.

GLScene is not just an OpenGL wrapper or utility library, it has grown to become a set of founding classes for a generic 3D engine with Rapid Application Development in mind. GLScene allows you to quickly design and render 3D scenes without having to learn the intricacies of OpenGL, if you know how to design a TForm, you'll easily master the basic operations of GLScene. The library comes with a large collections of demos showcasing the ease of use, and demonstrating RAD wasn't done at the expense of CPU/GPU horsepower.

----------


## Touska

> من این کامپوننت رو تست کردم ولی ظاهرا Right-to-left رو ساپورت نمی کنه. درسته؟


با یکمی زرنگی آره ساپورت می کنه  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Touska

LMD ElPack for Delphi / CBuilder

یکسری از ابزار  LMD که مخصوصا برای Arabic و فارسی یعنی Right To Left کلن مشکل حل شده.

از جمله Tree و DBTree اون که خیلی کامل و جامع از خاصیت راست به چپ پشتیبانی می کنه.



موفق باشید :)

----------


## valida

این کامپونت TMS شامل انواع dbgrid,botton,... برای d7,d8,d9
حالش رو ببرید

----------


## Mahmood_M

سلام
می خواستم بدونم که آیا دوستان کامپوننتی برای تبدیل فرمتهای ویدیویی یا صوتی یا کلا Convertor میشناسند ؟
اگه معرفی کنید ممنون می شم ...
آیا TVideo Grabber این کار رو می کنه ؟
با تشکر ...

----------


## newmefmef

این کامپوننت TMS کجا هست؟

----------


## babak869

> این کامپوننت TMS کجا هست؟


از این آدرس میتونید کامپوننتها رو دریافت نمایید :

www.TMSsoftware.com

موفق باشید

----------


## Touska

> سلام
> می خواستم بدونم که آیا دوستان کامپوننتی برای تبدیل فرمتهای ویدیویی یا صوتی یا کلا Convertor میشناسند ؟
> اگه معرفی کنید ممنون می شم ...
> آیا TVideo Grabber این کار رو می کنه ؟
> با تشکر ...


در همین تاپیک جستجو می کردید بود : 15  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## samandari

در صورت امکان لینک مربوط به کامپوننت Indy  رو معرفی کنید.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> در صورت امکان لینک مربوط به کامپوننت Indy  رو معرفی کنید.


http://www.indyproject.org/

----------


## dkhatibi

*sxskincomponents*
یک نرم افزار اسکین ( Skin ) رایگان: بسار جالب است.

*محل دانلود:*
http://torry.net/vcl/packs/skins/sxs...1.2.1_full.zip

----------


## nasr

> *sxskincomponents*
> یک نرم افزار اسکین ( Skin ) رایگان: بسار جالب است.
> 
> *محل دانلود:*
> http://torry.net/vcl/packs/skins/sxs...1.2.1_full.zip


سلام
این کامپوننت نیاز به فایلهای Dcu داره که توی package اون نیست و نمیشه نصبش کرد.

----------


## babak869

شما از فایل متنی که راهنمای نصب آنست استفاده نمایید . کامپوننتها را باید بترتیب نصب کنید
موفق باشید

SXSkinComponents

Installation Order:

1. Install package from ..\Graphics32_1_8_1_SX2\Packages folder:

   Delphi5: GR32_DSGN_D5.dpk
   Delphi6: GR32_DSGN_D6.dpk
   Delphi7: GR32_DSGN_D7.dpk
   BDS2005 (Delphi): GR32_DSGN_D2005.dpk
   C++‎Builder5: GR32_DSGN_CB5.dpk
   C++‎Builder6: GR32_DSGN_CB6.dpk
   BDS2006 (Delphi&C++‎Builder): GR32_DSGN_BDS2006.dpk

   !!! Remove previous installed Graphics32 package before install !!!

2. Install package from ..\SXSkinComponents\Packages folder:

   Delphi5: see ..\SXSkinComponents\Packages\readme.txt
   Delphi6: SXSkin_D6_D.dpk
   Delphi7: SXSkin_D7_D.dpk
   BDS2005 (Delphi): SXSkin_D2005_D.dpk
   C++‎Builder5: see ..\SXSkinComponents\Packages\readme.txt
   C++‎Builder6: SXSkin_CB6_D.dpk
   BDS2006 (Delphi&C++‎Builder): SXSkin_BDS2006_D.dpk

3. Add following paths to Search Path (Tools -> Options -> Library / Paths and Directories):
   ..\Graphics32_1_8_1_SX2
   ..\Graphics32_1_8_1_SX2\Packages
   ..\SXSkinComponents
   ..\SXSkinComponents\Packages

   If you added these path in CB6, but however have "Unable to open include file ..." error, then:
   - open Project -> Options -> Directories/Conditionals and add these path to Library path:
     ..\Graphics32_1_8_1_SX2
     ..\SXSkinComponents

   If you can not install GR32_DSGN_D2005 and SXSkin_D2005_D in BDS2005, then:
   - try to install GR32_D2005 and SXSkin_D2005_R first.

Web Site: http://www.saarixx.info/sxskincomponents/en/
E-Mail: sxskincomponents@saarixx.info

Copyright (C) 2006-2007, Alexey Sadovnikov. All Rights Reserved.

----------


## nasr

> این کامپوننت هایی که می گذارید به درد نمی خورن چون کامل نیستن و سریال یا کرک می خواد
> اگر کسی کامپوننت معرفی می کنه بهتره یا سورس باشه یا کرک شده و کامل وگر نه دلیلی برای معرفی اون نیست


بالاخره همین که یکی بدونه که یک سری کامپوننت با این قابلیتها وجود داره اگه برای کاری نیاز داشت یا خریداری میکنه یا *خدای نکرده* کرکش رو پیدا میکنه.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> این کامپوننت هایی که می گذارید به درد نمی خورن چون کامل نیستن و سریال یا کرک می خواد
> اگر کسی کامپوننت معرفی می کنه بهتره یا سورس باشه یا کرک شده و کامل وگر نه دلیلی برای معرفی اون نیست


هدف اینه که بدونی در هر زمینه ایی چه کامپوننت هایی وجود دارند و چه نکاتی برای کار با اونها باید رعایت بشه. قرار نیست کسی اینجا لقمه آماده کنه بزاره توی دهن دیگران. گیرم که کسی هم این کار رو می کرد، اگه نمی دونی یه کامپوننت بدرد چه کاری میخوره، چرا می خوای نصبش کنی؟! نکته مهمتر هم اینکه، در این سایت فعالیت Warez ممنوع هست!

موفق باشی

----------


## mmx110

میشه لطفا در مورد راست چین کردن این کامپوننت Berg Software توضیح کامل بدهید؟
منظورتان از یه کم زرنگی چیست ...

----------


## Mohammadi_F

باسلام
از دوستان کسی این کمپوننت رو نداره
ModelMaker Code Explorer for Borland IDEs

----------


## dkhatibi

*BERG*
حیفم اومد اینو انجا نگذارم(داشتن گریدها و محیط کاملا زیبا در برنامه)

http://www.bergsoft.net/index.php?se...age=components

دموشو دانلود کنید ببینید چیه!!!
http://www.bergsoft.net/index.php?se...ads#components

----------


## سیروس مقصودی

خیلی ممنون از دوست عزیز dkhatibi بابت معرفی کامپوننتهای Berg

BidiMode کامپوننت NextGrid عمل نمیکند چگونه میتوان آنرا راست چین نمود 

با تشکر .

----------


## dkhatibi

> خیلی ممنون از دوست عزیز dkhatibi بابت معرفی کامپوننتهای Berg
> 
> BidiMode کامپوننت NextGrid عمل نمیکند چگونه میتوان آنرا راست چین نمود 
> 
> با تشکر .


شکل و دموی زیر را نگاه کن.
ضمنا هرکی کامپوننت را می خواد پیام خصوصی بدهد.

----------


## nasr

توی این سایت فقط همون nextGrid وجود داشت
در حالیکه توی دموی اون PopupAlertWindow هم داشت که خیلی با حال بود ولی کامپوننتش نبود
ممنون

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> شکل و دموی زیر را نگاه کن.


این راست به چپ محسوب نمیشود، فقط تراز راست شده است.

----------


## dkhatibi

> این راست به چپ محسوب نمیشود، فقط تراز راست شده است.


با تشکر
فکر کنم همین اندازه براشون کافی بوده.

----------


## nasr

ولی به خوبی فارسی را ساپورت می کنه و RightToLeft هم به خوبی کار  میکنه
من تستش کردم

----------


## dkhatibi

*rubicon*
کامپوننتی برای جستجوی کامل در متنها و بانکهای اطلاعاتی با قابلیت ایندکس گذاری

*توضیح* 
http://www.tamaracka.com/speed.htm
*لینک دانلود*
http://www.tamaracka.com/download.htm

----------


## parsidev

دست همه عزیزان درد نکنه!

----------


## ashkan2005

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان 
می خواستم ببینم آیا کامپوننتی وجود داره که بتوان بوسیله اون یه عکس با فرمت png رو روی فرم اضافه کرد البته به غیر از AdvOfficeImage چون پولی و من نتونستم کرکش رو پیدا کنم از دوستان اگه کسی کرکش رو داره یا میدونه از کجا میشه پیداش کرد لطفا" بگه 
با تشکر

----------


## nasr

ImageEN خیلی خوبه

----------


## babak869

میتونید از کامپوننت زیر استفاده نمایید که قابلیت استفاده از اکثر فرمتهای گرافیکی رو به کنترل  TImage  دلفی میده

----------


## dkhatibi

Jvcl

کامپوننتهای فوق العاده. هرکاری که بخواهید برای اون کامپوننت تو این مجموعه هست.
اینترنت، شبکه، انواع دکمه ها پنلها برچسب ها و ...
پشتیبان گیری، Embeded File

----------


## nasr

> Jvcl
> 
> کامپوننتهای فوق العاده. هرکاری که بخواهید برای اون کامپوننت تو این مجموعه هست.
> اینترنت، شبکه، انواع دکمه ها پنلها برچسب ها و ...
> پشتیبان گیری، Embeded File


این مجموعه واقعا مجموعه خوبیه ولی نصب اون خیلی مشکله
من این مجموعه را نصب داشتم ولی ویندوزم را عوض کردم دیگه نتونستم این مجموعه را نصب کنم

----------


## dkhatibi

برعکس خیلی راحت بود. چون خودش ی فایل Installer  همراش داشت.

----------


## smakhavan

کسی با smexport کار کرده؟ برای spss جواب نمی ده! اگه کسی تونسته کار کنه فایل خروجی را تو spss باز کنه به من یه جوابی بده! 
برای اکسل و اکسس خوبه اما اس پی اس اس نه!!

----------


## jahani1148

سلام 

برادر عزیز برای ارسال اطلاعات به نرم افزارهای دیگر از طریق کامپونت smexport چون این کامپیوت رایگان نیست و نسخه محدود در درست شماست اجازه ارسال بیشتر از 50 رکورد را به نرم افزار های دیگر نمی دهد . 

اگر نسخه کرک شده پیدا کردید به ما خبری بدید .

----------


## Delphi-Man

Jvcl لینک دانلودش پس کو؟

----------


## dkhatibi

> Jvcl لینک دانلودش پس کو؟


ظاهرا رایگان هم هست.
http://sourceforge.net/project/showf...group_id=45786
http://homepages.borland.com/jedi/jvcl/

----------

